# Team Orion Platinum Edition 4800 mAh LiPo Battery



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Team Orion is proud to release an all-new lithium polymer (LiPo) battery pack specifically for use in R/C cars. A protective permanent case shields a state-of-the-art 2-cell, 4800mAh battery pack. LiPo battery packs feature more capacity and lower internal resistance, which translates into greater speeds and longer run times. Additional technical information will follow shortly. Stay tuned!

Length 137.5 mm

Width 45 mm

Height 23 mm

Weight 258 g (9.1 oz)


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Well, it seems someone has finally come out with a LiPo pack that is a direct fit in place of current NiMh packs. I would think that would help a lot to convert people over.


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Hank- any idea as to price?
Brushless motors with lipos- now were talkin'!!!!!!!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I couldn't find the price listed anywhere... looks like it is still too new yet.


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

I think this is the second pack released specifically targeted towards the car market (which generally means overpriced). There are plenty of direct fit packs over the past couple of years. My first was a Tanic 6200mah pack. Tower Hobbies has them listed at $139.99. A ThunderPower 6000mah pack will run you $135. I do applaud Orion's courage to endeavor in this market. Let's just hope prices continue to drop. "Car" anything seems to mean more money than the aircraft market even when the product is universal.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I think what scares a lot of car/truck guys is the fact that most packs up to this time are in no (or very little) type of protective case. This can lead to easily damaging the pack. A hard case goes a long way towards protecting the cells. I agree, the prices do need to come down a bit and I think they will as they become more widespread... every new technology is like this.


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

Agreed. Duralite has been protecting them with carbon fiber plates, but their packs have always been pricey as well. I have found that most of my vehicles protect the packs fairly well. The biggest problem is running onroad in a chassis with cutouts designed to accomodate side by side packs. I generally runs some airplane fuel tank foam under the packs in those instances. 

I look forward to seeing these packs tested and the technology becoming more widespread in use for the car market.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Has anyone published the voltage discharge curves of lipo's vs the current nimh batteries we have today.
If one pack lasts like they say , its deffinitly the future, why take the pack out when you can just recharge.
Anybody seen any 4-cell equivalents ?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Each cell of a LiPo is 3.7 volts, so you either have 3.7 volts for a single cell or 7.4 volts for a 2-cell pack... or more for higher cell packs.


----------



## The Stig (Sep 25, 2005)

Xtreme RC magazine had a little news blurb about this battery and had the retail listed at $125


----------

